# open cervix, blood clot and low lying placenta



## purplehoops

I had to have a scan today following a bleed yesterday. The consultant who scanned me said I have a low lying placenta over my cervix and that my cervix is open and she could see a blood clot lodged in my cervix. She said that I just have to hope that my cervix is only open to let the blood clot out and then will close again. I have to go back to be rescanned in 10 days.

Has anyone had this? Is it something I should be concerned about?

I am 13 weeks pregnant and really worried


----------



## littleblonde

didnt want to read and run. Never had this. Are you going to put yourself on bedrest. It must be possible for your cervex to close again. I hope your next scan goes ok


----------



## littleblonde

meant to say low laying placenta can cause bloodclots and normally moves up. You should get an extra scan to check


----------



## purplehoops

thanks littleblonde

Got a scan in 10 days, but intend to go to gp tomorrow and insist on seeing another gyno for another opinion because if my cervix is opening, I want them to invetigate whether I have in incompetent cervix and put a stitch in before it's too late

I lost my previous pregnancy at the same stage, started bleeding at 13 weeks, lost baby at 14 weeks


----------



## littleblonde

i would do that for sure then. Let me no how you get on x


----------



## MrsRNI

hi there i had a bleed at 17wks and was told it as a poly and that i shud just rest for a bit as i have a quite stressfully job. I then had a bleed at 24+27 wks where i had passed a few blood clots every was ok with baby but they kept me in hosp where i was dianogis with a low lying placenta. If i were u i wud ask the doc about the stich, I ended up with my waters breaking at 31wks because of these problems and gave birth to a premmie tho shes doing great now.

I hope evrything will be ok as i know how hard it is once you loss a baby, i had a msc before this pregnancy and believe me i was worried sick the whole time.

take care


----------



## pink.crazy

Hi hun, I also had a blood clot above my "slightly open" cervix. I had some pretty heavy bleeds during my pregnancy, but baby stayed put :) Then at 25+6 the clot ruptured my waters.. I had my little boy at 28+3, a preemie but he's doing so well now!
I was signed off work from week 17, and on light duties at home too xx


----------



## Susanah

Hi
Sorry to hear you are having a hard time. 
I would want to be seen before 10 days has passed. I would also advise you to put yourself on strict bed rest. 
I hope, like your doctor has said, that the clot will pass. you could always seek a private second opinion.


----------



## surabhi

a low lying placenta is common in the early stages of pregnancy, But it eventually rises up to its normal position by around 24-28 weeks. I had one episode of heavy bleeding around 14 weeks of pregnancy and the doc told me that I had a low lying placenta. But a scan few weeks later showed the placenta in normal position. And I did not have any bleeding thereafter and I delivered a fine baby boy 25 weeks later. So I guess it should be alright.


----------



## purplehoops

Hi

I am sorry I haven't replied sooner and filled you all in, but with the stress and everything of not knowing what was happening my now ex OH just snapped and went crazy, he decided he couldn't cope with the stress and pressure of the pregnancy, so do you know what he has gone and done?

Decided his head is a mess and has needed to go away, a week after we split up he left to go backpacking in Oz!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't even begin to describe what I think of him, it would turn the air blue and offend those of a delicate nature.

Now he has given up his job and raided his savings to go abroad, he has told me he can't afford to help buy things for the baby and he isn't even sure if he will return before the baby is born

But to give you an update, they wouldn't see me any sooner than 10 days after the bleed and the scan when they found my cervix was opening. In that time I had another, smaller, bleed.

When they rescanned me they said my cervix was still open but not as much, the clot was still there but was smaller than before, which explained the second bleed.They said it wasn't a scenario for a cervical stitch, but they gave me 400mg progesterone to take very day till I am 24 weeks. They gave me suppositories instead of pessaries to avoid the risk of infection

I had a scan the following week and my cervix is now long and closed and my cervix is starting to move out the way. The gyne who did that scan said she was very happy for me to continue with normal antenatal care and I wouldn't need any more scans or monitoring

So there is my update, on the pregnancy side it is all good, my baby has beena ctively kicking away for the past ten days, the mw's face lit up in surprise at my 16 week check up as she could hear the babys heartbeat immediately loud and strong when she used the doppler. In two days I will be 19 weeks so ever creeping closer to when my baby becomes viable

I am so angry at my ex, I feel abandoned and let down, especially as he was the really really broody one, said he couldn't wait to have a baby and felt miserable at the prospect he might never have one, then when I got pregnant he realised he couldn't take the pressure and the responsibility and so he left. Just as well really that I found out now and not later on after the baby was born, I have time to prepare myself mentally for a life as a single mother and I am lucky in that I don't have much family, but I have great friends and a strong support network

I hope my story of a cervix that starts to open too early offers hope and reassurance to others xxx


----------



## petitpas

Purplehoops, I am so relieved for you that your baby is doing well and you are on your way to becoming a Mum!
Your ex OH's reaction was so extreme - I am not surprised you are upset and devastated. It is so shocking! You are a very very strong woman to do this on your own and I think you should be very proud of yourself. I don't know you but I am proud of you from afar xxx :happydance: Go purplehoops and mini-purplehoops :happydance:


----------



## littleblonde

Im sooooo happy hun that your LO is doing so well. You dont need your ex. You will be fiine on your own. Better alone than with someone who makes it harder. Im chuffed that everything has turned out ok.


----------



## nkbapbt

I'm slightly speechless, which is rare for me. But wow. I cannot believe your ex's reaction, but what is more, I am really inspired by yours. You are so calm, brave and strong. You are taking it all in stride, which is amazing!

I had our son at 23.4 weeks. So if you do end up going into labor then, please keep me in mind if you have any questions. But I will be praying that baby stays put for 40 long miserable weeks! :hugs: 

You're a rockstar in my books btw!


----------

